# I think my rat had a bloody nose



## coral133 (Mar 25, 2009)

So when i got home from work today i noticed dried blood on my rats face mainly on her nose. Then i noticed she had blood on her front paws and legs. I got the blood off and i cant find a scratch, so i thought maybe it was a nose bleed and she was whiping her nose with her front paws. Any one have any ideas.

-Mackenzie


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It most likely be porphyrin, not blood. A small amount can be normal, for example when a rat wakes up until they wash it off themselves. An excess of porphyrin can be a sign of illness of stress. Does she have any signs of illness? Is she a new rat? Also is your girlie a lone rattie?



ratbehavior.org said:


> 3.3 What's that red stuff around my rat's eyes and nose?
> 
> The red stuff sometimes seen around a rat's eyes and nose is called porphyrin. It is produced by a gland behind the eyeball and helps lubricate the eye. Porphyrin naturally drains from the eye down into the nose through a small tear duct. Small amounts of porphyrin seen every now and then are normal.
> 
> However, when a rat is stressed, it may overproduce porphyrin, which may overflow the eyelids and form a red crust around the eye. Porphyrin may also overflow the nose, creating a red crust around the nostrils. This condition is called chromodacryorrhea and is a sign of illness or stress.


http://www.ratbehavior.org/WhatIsMyRatDoingFAQ.htm#Porphyrin


----------



## coral133 (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont know what signs of illness would be. I have been reading alot i just havent made it that far. :-\ I am a new rat owner she is about 3 months old and yes she is alone. So porphyrin will look like dried blood? And if she has an illness how do i know what she has and how to help? Thank you for replying to my post. You have been a great help.

-Mackenzie


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes porphyrin can look like dried blood. Have you considered getting your girl a friend or more? Rats should really be kept in at least pairs as they're sociable animals. 

This gives a brief insight into signs of illness: http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=whenvet


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im pretty sure that i know what your talking about; my friend was holding my rat and he went to put her back in the cage and bumped her nose and when i came back in a few minutes later she had blood (actual blood not porphyrin) all over her nose and she'd wiped it on her head so its possible that she could have bumper her nose

My vet said that like our noses their noses are just as reactive to getting hit/bumped so maybe she just ran into something


----------

